# Anubias nano, live freshwater aquarium plant, low light, $6 each, Keele/Bloor



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I’m selling Anubias nano live plants. Majorify of bushes are quite big since I have has been growing them for more than 2 years.
It's bright green low light plants. This plant should be attached to wood of rock and after some time it will grow roots and will keep itself attached.
It's a slow growing plant, I found that it grow one new leave in a week.

One plant (rhizome) is $8, two or more $6 each

Anubias nana is a hardy plant that is an aquarium favorite among many hobbyists. This rosette plant may reach up to 6 inches in length and has beautiful dark green leaves in low, handsome clumps. They usually have diagonal lines running from the center vein to the leaf perimeter.
Anubias nana has tall, variable foliage that is usually pointed to ovate. It prefers moderate lighting, an alkalinity of 3 - 8 dKH, and a pH of 6.0 - 7.5. When planting the aquatic plant, take special care of the rhizome and the roots. A quality substrate fertilizer is necessary as well as a warmed tank bottom. CO2 fertilization is also recommended.

Because it grows well from cuttings, you can usually reproduce it easily. Under correct water conditions, the Anubias nana propagates by side shoots on the rhizome, causing rhizome division. It can be attached to logs in an aquarium to form lovely tropical scenes.

Pick up in Toronto, near Keele subway station. I also can ship it, ask me for a shipping quote with your postal code.


Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Some plants are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The plants are still available.


----------

